# Tastaturprobleme



## Zipper02 (15. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab mir vorletzte Woche die Logitech® Internet Navigator™ Keyboard Special Edition gekauft.
Funktionierte auch alles top und einwandfrei.
Doch heute morgen starte ich mein PC ohne dass ich was verstellt hab.
Meine Tastatur wurde dann gar nicht mehr vom System erkannt.
Dann hab ich des versucht in den USB einzustecken, ging aber auch nicht.
Ich hab die Treiber dann nochmal neuinstalliert und sie ging für 10 Minuten aufeinmal fing mein PC an zu piepen.
Also ich hab jetzt erstmal meine alte Tastatur angeschlossen, aber ich würd schon gerne meine neue Tastatur benutzen, hat jemand ne Hilfe für mich ? 

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Helmut Klein (17. Juni 2003)

Im Bios gibts ne Option "Enable USB Keyboard Support" oder so ähnlich glaube ich, schau mal nach ob die auf "Enabled" steht.

Vielleicht könnte es ja daran liegen.


----------

